# can you use slugs?



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

for a muzzleloader hunt can you use a shotgun with slugs? i do not have a smoke pole yet but from hunting back in Ohio i do have a sabot slug choke for my 12 gauge. can you use them on a muzzy hunt?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

No, I believe you can not. From the guidebook:

"To hunt big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader must meet all of the following requirements:
-- It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
-- It must have open sights, peep sights or a fixed non-magnifying 1x scope.
-- It can have only one barrel, and the barrel must be at least 18 inches long.
-- It cannot be capable of firing more than once without being reloaded.
-- The powder and bullet—or powder, sabot and bullet—cannot be bonded together as one unit for loading.
-- It must be loaded with black powder or a black powder substitute. The black powder or black power substitute cannot contain nitrocellulose-based smokeless powder."


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with huntoholic's assumtion and interpretation of the hunting guide book. By the way that information is found on page 41 of the Big Game Guide book. I also would speculate that a black powder, muzzel loading, single shot 12 ga shot gun would meet the above requirements. So you could us a slug or at least 00 buck shot or larger to hunt big game with one but not a repeating or smokless powder or breach loading shot gun.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

00 buck wouldn't weigh 180 grains so that couldn't be used either.
The best way to go on the M/L hunt is to get a muzzleloader. A Hawkin or Kentucky type flintlock or caplock design would be best. A Brown Bess loads faster but will not be as accurate (Not rifled). And Brown Bess type designs are pretty pricey.$$$


----------

